# Autumn Olive



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Seems like most of the winter kill was along roadside/trail side locations where the AO was exposed. Stuff in the woods fared better unfortunately.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

oh yeah,,,as a i spend a weekend every month with the dnr trying to get rid of autum olive , along with glossy buckthorn i amd very glad to hear this nasty bugger is having trouble. they easily out compete native plants and have very few natural controls on them. this makes them bad for the birds and other animals we want to hunt. and our general native fauna.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

OSXer said:


> After the winter we had, I've seen a lot of them top-killed due to winter exposure here in southern MI ... part of the reason I think they don't run as rampant up north.
> 
> The good/bad thing is that they are growing back from the roots in about 80% of cases.


 often the case, we treat with a simular agent to round up. a glycophate based herbicide. to kill the roots after we cut the trunk.


----------

